

Do-it-yourself OCR with Perl modules [pdf] - DanBC
http://perlmeister.com/lme/prod-0706.pdf

======
ceautery
OCR with Perl is pretty old. People who frequent perlmonks get a kick out of
trying to implement their own home-brew reader. For instance:
<http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=124732>

~~~
mikeash
I didn't realize how old that thread was until I encountered this comment:

"Your 1st suggestion is pretty much what Altavista uses for basic search
engine submissions."

------
jmmcd
Python <http://sajjad.in/content/ALPR_paper.pdf>

